# Freelance tax in Spain



## Ajohn (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi, I’m potentially about to move to Spain and wondered how does the tax work. The job is freelance for a uk registered company who operate in Spain. I’ve been told I can be paid via PAYE. 
Would I be able to live there as a UK resident, and simply continue to pay tax as a uk citizen? Or would I have to register as a resident if Spain? Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're going to be working freelance from Spain, I suspect you'll be taxed as a Spanish resident - and you may have to set up some sort of self employment company, where you'll be responsible for your own taxes. Normally what counts is where you are located while you do the work, not where the customer is located.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

